# First ride in outdoor!



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Awe...he is very nice looking!! Our outdoor is still very sloppy and it is supposed to snow again, so we are stuck in our very small indoor. Have fun!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning... *drool.*


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks  awe that sucks haha, our isn't great, but its rideable... lol needs to be harrowed really badly.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohh he's gorgeous...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ohh how cute!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

looks like you had a good ride. Nice looking boy.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!!! Hes a real cutie!


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! we did have a good ride, aside from everytime I asked for canter he tried to take off.. lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful!! You two look fabulous together, I look forward to seeing more pics of you together!

Doesn't it feel great to get outside!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

he...is.....BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

=D) I have to say, im suprized by the amount of feedback im getting here hehe.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is a very flashy horse.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

and yes.. indeed it does feel good to get outside!! I have never really thought he was all that flashy haha. Guess you get used to what you are around often.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gasp. He's gorgeous, and he's the twin of another horse I know (though a bit darker in color). And I'm serious, his movement, his face, his silly appy mane. The resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol, he used to be quite dark... his sire is Redial a Pro.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Jaw-dropping gawww-jus!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He looks like a nice mover.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

When you really get him going well he is hahaha, sometimes he can be really stubborn and just does not want to work properly... typicall appaloosa LOL. Or other days he is just tooooo fast... typicall thoroughbred hah. Best of both worlds >.<


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

-sdgffdgd-
I. Want. Your. Horse.
Soooooo gorgeous, plus such a flashy mover.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Pic of him jumping are up now... on a different thread tho, would let me edit


----------

